# Flash an Opera



## Ulrar (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to freeBSD, I'm usualy a Gentoo user.

I've getting all my system to work with e17, and now I'm trying to add flash to Opera (yeah I know, this is bad).
I followed a tutorial and with linux_base-f10, nspluginwrapper and the linux-f10-flashplugin it .. not realy works.

Opera load fine the flash plugins, but when I go, for example, on youtube, I have only sound, the video part still black, or just keep the content of the last window showed.

I know that a plugin emulated on a navigator who is not supposed to run it is not the better chance to see it works, but that'd be very userfull.
I'll try with firefox, I lunch the installation right now.
(My PC is very old, it'll take a long time so I ask here before)

Thanks, and sorry for my english, I'm french.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

There are an linux-opera so it should work / linux-drivers for opera in www. 
Might want to try those?


----------

